
Replying to alien contact would be madness on a galactic scale - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/9341c528-d932-11e9-9c26-419d783e10e8
======
nabla9
curiosity & knowledge >> survival.

I'm vote for taking a risk even if there is change that we get burned.

If we send a message and we are not ready when they come or send return
message hundreds or thousands years later, good riddance.

